# Pit Boss Copperhead for cold smoking cheese?????



## doughboysigep

Had my first smoke with my new Copperhead.  One thin I love about it is the size and with  extra racks I'll likely have room for 40# of cheese (or more)!  However, I am highly skeptical of if the "smoke" setting will stay anywhere under the 100 degrees (I like to stay around 60-70) because the pellets need to be fired up to smoke.  Does anyone have any experience with "cold" smoking in a Copperhead?  Other downside is there is no port to attached my mailbox to try it that way.  I could put the EZ-Q or Amaz-N right in unit, but I know that can warm up units too much as well (maybe Pit Boss isn't as insulated as my MES?, ice bottles in pan??).  Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## radio

I fear you will have smoked cheese puddles in a pellet smoker. Your best bet would be using the Amaz-N tube in there for smoke and it will likely produce enough heat , or maybe even too much.  Use a Maverick or similar remote thermometer to monitor the temps closely and don't rely on the gauge in the unit


----------



## doughboysigep

I think I will run the unit a bit on the "smoke" setting and see what temps I get.


----------



## mike243

Melted cheese if you fire it up its what 70-80 where you are now? 150-160 will probably be as low as it will run, a tray would be about the only way to do it imo


----------



## BigW.

I use an A-maze-n tray with dust and use no other heat.  I'd wait for a cool morning or eve and give it a try.  Interested to see how low of a temp the Copperhead would go.  Maybe put cheese on top rack and crack the door open?  Tray is the easy way to do it.


----------



## 2008RN

You could try a AMNPS on bottom with a pan of ice above the AMNPS to lower the smoker internal temp.  I would only do it on a cold morning. I will not be doing more cheese until October. I like the temps to be 60 degrees or less.


----------



## doughboysigep

Not really sure why Pit Boss promotes the cheese smoking for these units.  Didn't really buy it.  Might just have to stick with MES and mailbox.


----------



## oldsmokerdude

I say wait for cooler temperatures (60 or less), start with a cold smoker and cold cheese. Use a pan of ice and place the cheese on a grate on top of the ice. Monitor the temp closely. I would use an AMNPS instead of the firebox in the Pitboss.


----------



## biggeorge50

An inexpensive way to cold smoke is to make a hole in the side of a soup can at the bottom, jam a cheap soldering iron through the hole and add wood chips.  You can smoke inside most anything, even a cardboard box.  My cheese and bacon come out great.


----------



## MNScotty

I agree with the AMNPS approach. I don't think the Pit Boss burner keeps the smoker chamber cold enough to do cheese even on the smoke setting. I will say though, I have only used it once. Great flavor but I had a difficult time keeping the AMNPS lit when using pellets. I had to re-light it several times as the pellets tended to not pass on the burn. I am going to try wood chips next time.


----------



## tropics

MNScotty said:


> I agree with the AMNPS approach. I don't think the Pit Boss burner keeps the smoker chamber cold enough to do cheese even on the smoke setting. I will say though, I have only used it once. Great flavor but I had a difficult time keeping the AMNPS lit when using pellets. I had to re-light it several times as the pellets tended to not pass on the burn. I am going to try wood chips next time.



I use the AMNPS in my Pitt Boss Pro #4 no problem with pellets going out





						Small batch of Cheese in the PB 4
					

used my AMNPS with 1 row filled with Pit Boss Apple Blend Assorted Cheese    The trey fills the cabinet with smoke real fast   Temp inside the smoker hit 78°F that was at 4 hrs an 20 min.   Color showing in the smoker   not many pellets left in the AMNPS   Let the cheese rest for 2 hours    Vac...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Richie


----------



## gmc2003

I also cast my vote for the AMNPS with dust. You'll get a cleaner cooler smoke. I would use frozen quart soda bottles to help keep the smoker cool instead of open ice cubes. Less moisture.

Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker

If you use the smoke setting you will end up with fondue.

Amazn pellet smoker for cold smoke.


----------

